
Unmasking D.B. Cooper (2007) - smacktoward
http://nymag.com/news/features/39593/
======
erric
>Despite the publicity generated by Porteous's book and the 2011 television
documentary, the FBI is standing by its position that Christiansen cannot be
considered a prime suspect.[50][168] It cites a poor match to eyewitness
physical descriptions, a level of skydiving expertise above that predicted by
their suspect profile, and an absence of direct incriminating evidence.[201]

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D._B._Cooper#Kenneth_Christian...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/D._B._Cooper#Kenneth_Christiansen)

I do like the more recent evidence from the tie; it contains titanium shavings
or fragments.

[https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/northwest/does-
tha...](https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/northwest/does-that-
evidence-truly-tie-db-cooper-to-boeing-plot-thickens/)

------
anotheryou
Someone claiming to be his widow on reddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/UnresolvedMysteries/comments/3sdg9u...](https://www.reddit.com/r/UnresolvedMysteries/comments/3sdg9u/db_cooper_examining_the_1995_deathbed_confession/cz2lk61/)

A great story at least :)

Comparing pictures:
[http://cbsnews2.cbsistatic.com/hub/i/r/2000/08/22/ca3bd939-a...](http://cbsnews2.cbsistatic.com/hub/i/r/2000/08/22/ca3bd939-a642-11e2-a3f0-029118418759/thumbnail/620x350/d259a147e1f2e21d1d7a295a4a155b42/image227044x.jpg)

------
davidpronk
If you prefer listening over reading I can recommend
[https://www.stuffyoushouldknow.com/podcasts/sysk-live-db-
coo...](https://www.stuffyoushouldknow.com/podcasts/sysk-live-db-cooper-
heist.htm)

------
noahmbarr
Great story telling

